# SR-Paid Clicks



## mommyoftwinfants

Just though that I would start this thread where if you see a paid click please post here.  Since we have the QR super wacky click link I catch those 95% of the time since I get an e-mail from the DIS telling me someone has posted to the thread.  Whether it is .01 or .10 Please Post.


----------



## Lisa AF

There's a .05 one now 4:02pm eastern time


----------



## LorieR

There is a $.07 click now -- 4:46 Eastern on Sunday, 11/12!!

(Trying to keep this going!)


----------



## 3dog2kidmom

The only thing is i don't want to have to open a thread.  If I just look at the list and it says something like "SR .07 click now" I can go right there.  Often I don't have time to do anything other than scan the list of threads.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

3dog2kidmom said:
			
		

> The only thing is i don't want to have to open a thread.  If I just look at the list and it says something like "SR .07 click now" I can go right there.  Often I don't have time to do anything other than scan the list of threads.


I never open the QR thread when I get the email I just check QR no one hardly post thanks or I got it so 9 out 10 times when I check QR the .03 click is there...I can't always log onto the dis at work but my messenger is always signed on so when it says new message from dis I know it is the QR click, these two threads are the only ones I have to recieve email immediately


----------



## pttam7

3 cent click at 10:35 AM EST


----------



## LorieR

3-cent click at 10:13 a.m. today


----------



## LorieR

1 3-cent click this morning (Wednesday) at 8:31 Eastern!


----------



## sschro3

.03 click still there 9:26 am EST


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

.01 10:00pm CST


----------



## LorieR

.01 - 7:22 Eastern


----------



## saffymom

.03 click 9:51 AM Eastern


----------



## Lisa AF

still there 10:39  
This link pays: 0.03 Credits


----------



## Tantor

still there at 12:15pm


----------



## LorieR

$.03 there at 4:34 p.m. Eastern


----------



## pttam7

.$03 & $.02 at 1:04 AM EST


----------



## LorieR

Still there at 7:30 a.m. Eastern!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Sr .03


----------



## saffymom

.02 there now


----------



## sunshinegirl

That's not all that I posted!


----------



## LorieR

$.03 this morning at 11:47 Eastern.


----------



## ~Kathie

$.03 click Posted tonight.


----------



## LorieR

$.03 at 9:52 a.m. Eastern.


----------



## saffymom

.03 at 2:49pm Eastern


----------



## jeanadave

3 cent'er going on now - 8:25 p.m. Central Time


----------



## saffymom

.03 click at 11:23am eastern


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

$ .01 8:40 Cst


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!


----------



## PSL

I didn't catch any clicks yesterday (28th) and so far nothing today either, I check numerous times during the day and evening, very unusual for me not to get at least one? Could I have just missed them or is anyone else not seeing any?


----------



## sammielynn

I was just wondering the same thing??????????


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I haven't seen anything either


----------



## disneyfanfamily

I haven't seen any clicks for a couple days....I thought I just kept missing them.


----------



## mickeyfan1

I thought that y'all had snatched them all up..  Most days I don't get over there till after 1 or 2 and many times they have all been used up.


----------



## foodallergy

I just found a three cent click for Generous Genie digital camera.  Hope you guys see it too!


----------



## OhioFamily

I got the $.03 click!! Only a few more dollars and I can cash out for my trip in Jan.


----------



## foodallergy

Good luck!  Wishing you lots of $$.


----------



## saffymom

.01 click up now (11:30am eastern)


----------



## buzzlady

I just had 2  $.01.


----------



## foodallergy

Thanks!  I have a .01 click now.


----------



## saffymom

.02 click at 1:56pm eastern


----------



## OhioFamily

$.02 at 7:30pm


----------



## LorieR

$.02 at 6:25 a.m. EST


----------



## foodallergy

Thank you!


----------



## 3dog2kidmom

Just got a .01 click.  Not too exciting, but it's .01 I didn't have 15 minutes ago!!


----------



## foodallergy

Thank you!


----------



## OhioFamily

$.02 up now...1:51pm


----------



## jrpatter

Got it - thanks!


----------



## foodallergy

There's one now... only 1cent at 7:01am


----------



## saffymom

2 .02 clicks right now at 4:15pm.


----------



## OhioFamily

Got my 2 $.02 clicks at 6:03pm


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

$.02 10:47 pm CST


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

$.02 1:28pm CST


----------



## foodallergy

Thanks!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

.02 & .01 3:36pm CST


----------



## foodallergy

Still there!  Thanks!


----------



## Soccer Princess

.01 at 1:45pm


----------



## M4travels

.05 Click at 12:27 PST


----------



## OhioFamily

A $.05 and $.01 at 3:30pm


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Was the .05 for supermembers???
Guess I missed it!!!!


----------



## saffymom

.01 at 5:16 AM.


----------



## saffymom

2 .01 clicks and a .02 click at 10:52am eastern.


----------



## Soccer Princess

.02 at 10:30pm


----------



## saffymom

.03 at 11:37am.


----------



## pttam7

.01 at 1:43 PM, also the .03 from 11:37 AM is still there


----------



## foodallergy

Thanks!


----------



## M4travels

.01 Click at 6:42 a.m. PST

Michael


----------



## M4travels

And another .02 click at 9:40 a.m. PST


----------



## foodallergy

Gone now, but thanks!


----------



## azgal81

1 cent click up at 2:06 mst


----------



## saffymom

.02 click at 1:38pm.


----------



## azgal81

2 center still there at 2:47pm mst


----------



## azgal81

1 cent click at 9:20am mst


----------



## azgal81

2 cent and another 1 cent available at 5:53pm pst


----------



## saffymom

.01 click there at 2:22pm eastern.


----------



## lilangel

Thanks saffymom! There was (2) 1 cents for me


----------



## foodallergy

thanks!


----------



## ksloane

10:45 am Central.....3 1 cents for me


----------



## pttam7

1 cent 9:13 PM EST


----------



## lilangel

1 cent 5:23 EST


----------



## azgal81

1 cent at 1:36pm mst


----------



## lilangel

1 cent 8:43 EST


----------



## foodallergy

Still there.  6:45am.  Thanks!


----------



## pttam7

5 cent at 12:03 PM EST!


----------



## LorieR

1 cent at 5:26 p.m. Eastern


----------



## azgal81

2 cent now at 3:47pm mst


----------



## deltasp99

$.01 click at 11:36pm est

My 1st post on the DisBoard!!!! My New Year's Resolution....to quit being a lurker!!!  Sorry my signature and such is boring, I'll work on that tomorrow!!!

~Jennyºoº


----------



## azgal81

1 cent click still up this morning at 8:08am mst


----------



## OhMari

pttam7 said:


> 5 cent at 12:03 PM EST!




How did I miss this at on  1-2-07, I am looking at the board constantly.


----------



## lilangel

1 Cent at 3:48 EST


----------



## sunshinegirl

I am amazed at how fast you all are. LOL!!


----------



## OhMari

sunshinegirl said:


> I am amazed at how fast you all are. LOL!!



It's nice to see you and your family.


----------



## sunshinegirl

OhMari said:


> It's nice to see you and your family.



Thanks! It makes it easy to see why I left corporate America and started a stay-at-home business. And why I am so determined to make it work!!


----------



## lilangel

Another 1 Cent at 9:35 EST


----------



## azgal81

1 cent up 8:29am mst


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

.02 6:05 pm CST


----------



## lilangel

mommyoftwinfants said:


> .02 6:05 pm CST



Thank you..


----------



## saffymom

.01 click at 2:42 pm eastern.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

.02 8:50 pm CST


----------



## ksloane

.02 at 1:05 CST - Product Test Panel


----------



## OhMari

ksloane said:


> .02 at 1:05 CST - Product Test Panel



Gone already.


----------



## lilangel

.02 11:32 am EST


----------



## lilangel

2 cent 10:03 pm EST


----------



## Hygiene99

.02   1/09/07  7:00 Am  EST


----------



## Soccer Princess

.05 for SM only 9:50am est


----------



## mom2dea0813

What doe SM  stand for ?  Also subbing  got the .2  click 

Sarah M


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

mom2dea0813 said:


> What doe SM  stand for ?  Also subbing  got the .2  click
> 
> Sarah M



Super Member!!


----------



## mom2dea0813

Thanks  or letting me know that !!!

Sarah


----------



## azgal81

2 cent up 12:03pm mst


----------



## OhMari

1-10, .01 click, 7:00 a.m.


----------



## lilangel

Another 1 cent 6:06 EST

Dang..I miss the 10 cent & 1 cent this morning...I was still in bed


----------



## OhMari

lilangel said:


> Another 1 cent 6:06 EST
> 
> Dang..I miss the 10 cent & 1 cent this morning...I was still in bed



That wasn't 10 cent, I put the date up. 1-10-sorry, so you just missed a penny.


----------



## azgal81

3 cent and 1 cent 8:18am mst


----------



## lilangel

OhMari said:


> That wasn't 10 cent, I put the date up. 1-10-sorry, so you just missed a penny.



 Thanks I misread read it. 

Thanks azgal81 got it.


----------



## azgal81

2 cent up at 6:51pm mst


----------



## lilangel

links pays 2 cents 6:50pm est..


----------



## mickeyfan1

Thanks!


----------



## OhMari

2 cents up at 9:00 a.m.


----------



## disneyfanfamily

2  cents  now!  january 25, 9:15


----------



## Magical JenK

Friday, January 26th .02 paid clicks 1005am CST


----------



## Magical JenK

1 cent Friday, January 26th 217pm (cst)


----------



## Soccer Princess

.05 at 10pm EST


----------



## azgal81

The five cent, two cent and one cent clicks are all still up!


----------



## LorieR

A .05 cent click is (still) there at 7:38 a.m.!


----------



## lilangel

2 cents 1:40 est


----------



## OhMari

LorieR said:


> A .05 cent click is (still) there at 7:38 a.m.!


I think I am missing all the big ones because I am not a super member.  I was on early this morning and it showed no clicks.


----------



## mickeyfan1

OhMari said:


> I think I am missing all the big ones because I am not a super member.  I was on early this morning and it showed no clicks.



Me too, but I look 4 or 5 times a day anyway.


----------



## lilangel

OhMari & mickeyfan1---I got the 5 cent one on Jan 26 & I'm not a Super Member..I think the paid clicks are limited..


----------



## azgal81

I'm not a super member not even close and I have gotten the big clicks. They just only put so many up. Once they are gone they are gone!


----------



## mickeyfan1

lilangel said:


> OhMari & mickeyfan1---I got the 5 cent one on Jan 26 & I'm not a Super Member..I think the paid clicks are limited..



I agree they are limited and that's why I look a lot.  Not being able to look for the 5 to 6 hours of work (ugh) time doesn't help either!  I do get the big ones sometimes, and sometimes I don't.  But I keep looking!


----------



## IzzysMom

.02 at 5:00 est


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

.01 @ 7:41 Cst


----------



## lilangel

1 cent 4:05 est


----------



## lilangel

2 cents 12:00 am est


----------



## M4travels

.03 at 7:08 a.m. PST


----------



## mom2dea0813

Thank you I was able to get the last two yeah on a roll ...LOL

Sarah M


----------



## Lisa AF

This link pays: 0.03 Credits  
still there at 4:59


----------



## wdwlover54

.02 click up now.

Leaving tomorrow for 10 days at WDW


----------



## OhMari

I was on at 6:30 a.m., 10:00 a.m. How did I miss it.


----------



## mom2dea0813

I just  got it .  like 5 mins ago . 

Have a great  trip BTW 

Sarah


----------



## Maybelle

.01 click with a supermember offer.


----------



## lilangel

another 2 cents  2:00pm est


----------



## Ellen aka Snow White

Where have they all gone???? I haven't been able to get any for since Feb 6! I am on very regularly! Are only super members getting now?!?!


----------



## ksloane

Ellen aka Snow White said:


> Where have they all gone???? I haven't been able to get any for since Feb 6! I am on very regularly! Are only super members getting now?!?!



I just went and checked and I haven't seen one since 2/6 either.


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

Super Members aren't seeing any either.


----------



## 3dog2kidmom

LIGrumpyGirl said:


> Super Members aren't seeing any either.



None here, either... I was so excited to see this thread move to the top of my subscriptions list but alas... went to Sunshine and no clicks


----------



## sunshinegirl

Our advertisers are getting stingy on us when it comes to the lower amount things because people are not putting email addresses or zip codes into the landing page as often anymore. But you all are so nice about it, I'll go find one to add right now.


----------



## 3dog2kidmom

sunshinegirl said:


> Our advertisers are getting stingy on us when it comes to the lower amount things because people are not putting email addresses or zip codes into the landing page as often anymore. But you all are so nice about it, I'll go find one to add right now.



Yippee!!!!! .03 click there now!!!  (and Tricia, I put my zip & email in just for you!!!  LOL)


----------



## Disney4Drew

sunshinegirl said:


> Our advertisers are getting stingy on us when it comes to the lower amount things because people are not putting email addresses or zip codes into the landing page as often anymore. But you all are so nice about it, I'll go find one to add right now.



Thank you, Tricia!


----------



## Ellen aka Snow White

THANK YOU! I actually got the 3 cent one!!


----------



## mom2dea0813

hmm I thought we had to do that .  I always do that I figured thats how you get credit .  hmmmm 

Anywyas Yes I got the 3 Cents   as well and it was late  like 7 pm . 

Sarah M


----------



## lilangel

Another 3 cents is up as of 5:30 est


----------



## mantaz

Got it!!

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

.02 one out now!!


----------



## mom2dea0813

2 cent is still up mised the 3 cent one ;(


----------



## lilangel

Pays 2 cents 5:19 est


----------



## BBGirl

Missed 3 center but the 2 center is still up 6:13 EST


----------



## lilangel

Another 2 cents is up


----------



## mantaz

9:48 and the 2 cent click is still there!  

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## disneyfanfamily

2 cents at  10;27.


----------



## BBGirl

.02 2/19 at 10:29AM.  I actually Posted one first


----------



## ksloane

Not sure if it's the same one from this morning or if it's a new one, but there's a .02 click at 6:33 p.m.  (It's SUPERBREWARDS - MULTIPLE ELECTRONIC OFFERS)


----------



## BBGirl

.02 as of 9:50am


----------



## MommyBoo!

.02 12:34


----------



## MommyBoo!

.01 at 1:47


----------



## lilangel

The 1 cent is not there for me...Boy, Did that go quick


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I think the .01 was for supermembers cause I just checked and the .02 and the .01 was there for me.


----------



## buzzlady

9:45pm .01 click there


----------



## ksloane

.01 still there (or a new one) at 6:27 am CST. (Nivea Club Blue)


----------



## MommyBoo!

.01 8:33 am - think it's a new one as the last one wasn't there for me


----------



## ksloane

It's a different one than the one that was there at 6:30 this morning because it's there for me.


----------



## buzzlady

2/25  12:36pm $.02 click


----------



## Psychodisney

7:15am,.02 click.  Go get it!


----------



## mydogisbo

0.05 up now! 2:22 eastern


----------



## M4travels

.03 at 7:00 PST

Michael


----------



## alacazander

11:20 Est


----------



## buzzlady

2/27 10:35pm .01 & .02


----------



## Magical JenK

.02 at 10:57am CST


----------



## jrpatter

Got it - thanks!


----------



## azgal81

3 cent up now!


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!!


----------



## Lisa AF

7:43 pm

This link pays: 0.02 Credits


----------



## M4travels

$.02 Click at 12:12 p.m PST

Michael


----------



## ksloane

CONSUMER PROMOTION CENTER - GEORGE BUSH 
This link pays: 0.02 Credits 

Not sure if it's the same one from earlier or not, but it was just there for me at 4:24 pm CST


----------



## MommyBoo!

.03 8:29 Pm Cst


----------



## DiznEeyore

Thanks -- just got it!


----------



## LorieR

$.03 there at 6:27 Eastern.  Not sure if this is left over from last night


----------



## caitty13

.03 at 10:13 Et


----------



## ksloane

Probably the same as previous, but thought I'd post just in case.

AmericanCarInsurance
This link pays: 0.03 Credits


----------



## MommyBoo!

.01 12:20 Cst


----------



## ksloane

Top20Free Vote (Super Members)
This link pays: 0.01 Credits
9:00 PM CST


----------



## Lisa AF

This link pays: 0.02 Credits

9:22PM  E


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Lisa AF said:


> This link pays: 0.02 Credits
> 
> 9:22PM  E



WOW you are fast.  I had just checked and nothing.  THANK YOU
6:25 pacific time


----------



## ksloane

There's a .02 at 5:37 a.m. CST. Not sure if it's the same from last night or not.


----------



## Magical JenK

Thursday, 257pm CST $0.02


----------



## Psychodisney

.02 at 2:20pm  CST.


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

there at 12:25 pacific time


----------



## BBGirl

.02 on 3/10 at 8:11PM EST


----------



## wdwlover54

.02 12:46 PM est 03/12


----------



## jrpatter

Got it - thanks!!


----------



## LorieR

$.02 - 9:15 a.m. in the East!!

ETA - Just noticed how much the time on DIS is off!


----------



## buzzlady

8:06pm 3/13  $.05!


----------



## disneywithfive

Subscribing - Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Hedy

Subbing.


----------



## sarahlovesmickey

me too!!!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Me too.


----------



## mydogisbo

0.02 6:30 eastern


----------



## skjuls

mydogisbo said:


> 0.02 6:30 eastern



still there as of 6:50 pm eastern!!


----------



## PrncsPrple

I don't know if it is the same one as earlier, but there is a 0.02, the ad says, "Are you ready to discover the secret?".  It is 8:45 PM EST


----------



## skjuls

PrncsPrple said:


> I don't know if it is the same one as earlier, but there is a 0.02, the ad says, "Are you ready to discover the secret?".  It is 8:45 PM EST



Yeah that was it!


----------



## Soccer Princess

.01 at 9:35 est


----------



## ksloane

Just logged in and there were two there for me...probably the same ones from earlier??

Top20Free Vote This link pays: 0.01 Credits
The Secret This link pays: 0.02 Credits


----------



## OhMari

1-16-07
.02 6:30 a.m. CST.


----------



## jrpatter

Got that one - thanks!


----------



## disneyfanfamily

3  cent  paid  click NOW
Angela


----------



## OhMari

disneyfanfamily said:


> 3  cent  paid  click NOW
> Angela


  You must be a supermember.  No .03 for me.


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

I am a SM and it's gone already!


----------



## Maybelle

It's about 1:20 and I got a .03 click about 20 min ago.  Think is was for Supermembers only though.


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

I missed it again...I wonder why?  I am a Super Member.


----------



## LorieR

OhMari said:


> You must be a supermember.  No .03 for me.



Maybe we need a separate thread for clicks only for supermembers!!  I was driving myself nuts looking for the click, wondering why others were getting it and not me! lol


----------



## skjuls

surf4theearth .01 paid click

as of 3:15 pm EST


----------



## azgal81

The 1 center is a non super member one I was able to click!


----------



## alacazander

$.1 & $.2 at 4:10 est!


----------



## roxannensteve

what is this all about??


----------



## mickeyfan1

roxannensteve said:


> what is this all about??



Chec your PMs, I sent you some info on this.


----------



## M 'n C

.01 up at 9:15am CST


----------



## faithhope

didn't see any clicks 7:24PST


----------



## ksloane

Generous Genie Trip to Chicago
This link pays: 0.03 Credits

10:57 CST


----------



## skjuls

ksloane said:


> Generous Genie Trip to Chicago
> This link pays: 0.03 Credits
> 
> 10:57 CST



still there as of 2:07 pm EST!!


----------



## ksloane

TOPCONSUMERGIFTS - CLINIQUE OR ESTEE LAUDER MAKEUP KIT
This link pays: 0.03 Credits


----------



## jrpatter

Still there 8:15 a.m. EST


----------



## ksloane

Top20Free Vote
This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## ~Kathie

SR Click 2:50pm  Eastern

Bonus Gift Promotions- Wheel of Gifts
This link pays 2¢


----------



## ksloane

Still there at 4:31 pm CST


----------



## ksloane

Build Your Network Marketing Business For Free
This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!!


----------



## Magical JenK

Here's another for Friday, March 23rd 102pm CDT
$0.02
Generous Genie Woman President


----------



## ksloane

GENEROUS GENIE - WOMAN PRESIDENT
This link pays: 0.02 Credits


Oops...guess we were both posting at the same time.....


----------



## jrpatter

Got it!


----------



## alacazander

$.2 and $.1 clicks 3:30est


----------



## PrncsPrple

3/24
6:33 PM EST
New paid click
0.02 credits


----------



## ksloane

GENEROUS GENIE - IPOD SHUFFLE COLOR
This link pays: 0.02 Credits
8:52 PM CST

Don't know if it's the same one from earlier.


----------



## OhMari

I did a search yesterday looking for an old thread on the Budge Board, and I saw lots of .05 clicks and even a .07 and a .10 clocks from last summer.  I wish I could be a Super Member-I haven't seen clicks that high in a long time.


----------



## HeatherFeather

If it makes you feel any better, I am a super member and I haven't seen any like that in a long time either.


----------



## MommyBoo!

.04 5:34 Cst


----------



## OhMari

MommyBoo! said:


> .04 5:34 Cst



Wow, thanks, I was just there at 5:15.  I should stop my bellyaching.


----------



## sunshinegirl

OhMari said:


> Wow, thanks, I was just there at 5:15.  I should stop my bellyaching.



Don't stop your bellyaching. Sometimes I just need a swift kick in the pants. LOL!


----------



## OhMari

sunshinegirl said:


> Don't stop your bellyaching. Sometimes I just need a swift kick in the pants. LOL!


You don't Tricia, you have a great site and added so much more since the beginning.  Glad to be part of your great site.


----------



## ksloane

Woohoo!!!    It's still there at 6:53 CST!!!

Sad when .04 makes your day, isn't it?


----------



## buzzlady

.04 Still there at 8:25pm


----------



## BunBun

Oh wow what are ya'll doing?  Making money without me?  LOL!  I'd sure appreciate a referral - the more MK money I get the better!


----------



## 3dog2kidmom




----------



## BunBun

Thanks ya'll.  I'm officially invited by bunches of you wonderful ladies!

I appreciate it, and can't wait to start clickin!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

buzzlady said:


> .04 Still there at 8:25pm




Still there at 11:15pm..(just got home from work)


----------



## lenzs4

BunBun - I just Pm'ed you.  Good luck and have fun with this sight!!!
Shirley


----------



## MommyBoo!

.01 1:35 cst


----------



## BunBun

I must be missing something..  Ok, I'm signed up.. I did the blockbuster reward thing for 25 bucks, (I know it may take a while to credit) but am not seeing any place to click for a penny or anything...  What am I looking for?


----------



## BunBun

Oh, and thanks all for the invites!  Ya'll are awesome!


----------



## JillyFish

You have to go to "Earn Daily/Paid clicks".  On average there is about one click per day.


----------



## BunBun

I just found it..  am searching for clues now..lol  Thanks!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

BunBun there are only 700 paid clicks available so when you see the post check ASAP or it could be gone and if you check on your own and see one please post here.  Make sure you check your emails too.  I must warn you though this becomes very addicting just like the DIS nothing like free money....


----------



## Pooh's Pal

.01 up at 10am... reward News net (looks interesting!)


----------



## asa'smom

ok i'm signed up now. How does the paid clicks work? Also where do i find the scavenger hunt at?
Thanks


----------



## ~Kathie

Left hand side menu 

Paid Clicks under Earn Daily

Scavenger Hunt in a link on the main news page under 
Member Zone 
         News and Links


----------



## ~Kathie

Retail Report Card (Super Easy)  3¢ 

Up now!!


----------



## lilangel

Another 1 cent is up


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

I just had 3 clicks...3 cents and (2) 1 cent ones.


----------



## ksloane

Two there for me right now.

Get Your Free Gift Here
This link pays: 0.01 Credits

Retail Report Card (Super Easy!)
This link pays: 0.03 Credits


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

SM's only    .05


----------



## Maybelle

mommyoftwinfants said:


> SM's only    .05



Still there at 6:45am EST


----------



## Hedy

Universal (I'm outraged  ) $.01 click.


----------



## car1971

.02 up there now -BonusGiftPromotion - Grocery Card


----------



## ksloane

Still there at 11:30 CST


----------



## LorieR

$.02 there at 10:00 a.m. Eastern.  For all members, I guess


----------



## Magical JenK

0.02 up now at 9am central time
Generous Genie $250 Grocery


----------



## sschro3

3 clicks up now....1@.02 and 2@.01


----------



## Magical JenK

sschro3 said:


> 3 clicks up now....1@.02 and 2@.01



Dang!  I don't have those!  Super Member only maybe??


----------



## azgal81

Magical JenK said:


> Dang!  I don't have those!  Super Member only maybe??



I'm not a supermember but the 2 cent was up for me.


----------



## ~Kathie

MediaShaperz - $1000 TJ Maxx Gift Card



Answer to win $1000 TJ Maxx Gift Card. Would you like to have one?! Answer today!

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## ~Kathie

HotJobs (March)
HotJobs is back!

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## azgal81

1 cent up (shrek movie pack)


----------



## Pooh's Pal

.01 up at 9:15am...Hot Jobs


----------



## ~Kathie

GENEROUS GENIE - WILL YOU WATCH DANCING WITH THE STARS?

This link pays: 0.02 Credits


----------



## Pooh's Pal

~Kathie said:


> GENEROUS GENIE - WILL YOU WATCH DANCING WITH THE STARS?
> 
> This link pays: 0.02 Credits



This was up at 11:30 PM (Eastern Time) when I got home from work...WOW, that never happens! Thanks Tricia...I know it's only .02, but EVERY penny helps!!


----------



## HayGan

$.02 click up now

Generous Genie - $1000 BedBath & Beyond


----------



## ~Kathie

EXCLUSIVEGIFTCARDS - $500 KOHL\'S GIFT CARD 


This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## jrpatter

Still there @ 8:00 a.m. EST


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Quiet day for paid clicks huh? or is it just me, usually I get one during the day, or come home from work around 11pm and sometimes there is one up..but nadda, zippo, no clicks for me today!??   Maybe in the AM?


----------



## vernfonzndrian

Pooh's Pal said:


> Quiet day for paid clicks huh? or is it just me, usually I get one during the day, or come home from work around 11pm and sometimes there is one up..but nadda, zippo, no clicks for me today!??   Maybe in the AM?



I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING.


----------



## sunshinegirl

Some of you may want to check your account information. We have some advertisers that are asking us to target based on user information. That could be the birthdate that you have on your account, your interests, whether you have ever shopped with us before, your state, etc. More and more advertisers are wanting to select who their clicks and their emails go out to so that they can get a better return on their investment.


----------



## andrea2289

There is a $.01 click now -- 10:49 CST on Thursday, 04/05!!

Sorry I started a new thread already before I saw this here! I'll use that one from now on!


----------



## Magical JenK

04/05/07
$0.01 at 1050am Central time


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!


----------



## andrea2289

$.02 click -- 9:30 PM CST on Thursday, 04/05!!


----------



## PrncsPrple

0.02 click as of 2:30 AM EST.

It is for Magiccleaner4free.com.


----------



## jrpatter

Still there @ 8:00 a.m. EST


----------



## ksloane

Haven't been getting my email notices when someone posts so thought I'd try commenting and see if that re-activates my subscription?!


----------



## sjms71

subscribing


----------



## Mom2micayla

$.02 paid click at 5:52pm PST


----------



## sjms71

thanks


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Just got home from work and still up at 11pm!!!

Hope everyone had a great Easter!


----------



## lisaoh

Still up at 6:51 am!


----------



## MommyBoo!

.02 4:15


----------



## HarleyMom

Still there at 5:11 pm CST!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

.02 up at 10:30AM

Go get em'!!


----------



## Psychodisney

.02 @1:15 central time.


----------



## jrpatter

3:00 p.m. EST


----------



## andrea2289

.02 up at 11:45 CST Friday 4-13


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks - got it 2:00 EST


----------



## azgal81

1 cent free gifts (winzy) up! 3:04 mst


----------



## faithhope

2 cent up


----------



## Schachteles

I got my $0.02


----------



## MommyBoo!

.01 3:06


----------



## ksloane

There's a .05 for SM too!


----------



## jrpatter

Got em both - thanks!


----------



## HarleyMom

$.01 is still up at 6:00 pm CST!


----------



## Psychodisney

.01 at 8:00 CST


----------



## bbangel

.01 Sony Digital


----------



## sunshinegirl

bbangel said:


> .01 Sony Digital




That was the fastest that I have EVERY seen a paid click posted. LOL! I literally had just hit the button to make it go live. You are too good!!!


----------



## bbangel

sunshinegirl said:


> That was the fastest that I have EVERY seen a paid click posted. LOL! I literally had just hit the button to make it go live. You are too good!!!



I am a tad bit obsessive and check several times an hour. Must have clicked at just the right time!


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!


----------



## sjms71

.02 at 2:00 pm EST.


----------



## Winston1204

.02 @ 2:06 Est


----------



## andrea2289

Got it! Add 2 more cents to the Disney pot! Thank-you  

Gotta love messenger (and boss protection) at work


----------



## jeanadave

.01 at 9:41 p.m. Central time


----------



## PrncsPrple

0.01
FreebiesQuest.com
1:23 AM EST


----------



## andrea2289

Still there at 7:00 AM CST 4-20-2007


----------



## jrpatter

Got it - thanks


----------



## HarleyMom

.01 still there at 8:00 CST!!


----------



## lilangel

Pays 2 cents-- OIL OF OLAY SKIN CARE  11:46 EST


----------



## M4travels

9:35 a.m. PST

BestRewardsAround - $500 Spring Fashion Shopping Spree 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits 

Michael


----------



## jrpatter

Thank you!


----------



## car1971

.05 click right now


----------



## jrpatter

Thank you!!


----------



## car1971

another .05 for SM on there right now


----------



## andrea2289

Got it! Thanks! Still there at 10:55 am cst


----------



## jrpatter




----------



## Psychodisney

.02 @ 9:20 Cst


----------



## Loveisforevertoo

still there at 9:35 CST


----------



## ksloane

.05 for Super Members too.. 10:14 AM CST


----------



## PrncsPrple

SR has a paid click @ 5:26 PM EST.
It is $0.03.
It is for "GENEROUS GENIE - $500 SUNGLASSES GIFT CARD"

Go get your points!


----------



## EC0323

Thanks for the heads up!  I got it too.


----------



## ksloane

Still there at 8:30 CST!!


----------



## Psychodisney

.01 @ 8:45 CST.  Avon


----------



## jrpatter

Thank you!


----------



## azgal81

2 cent $500 shopping spree or gift card up 8:22 am mst


----------



## M4travels

azgal81 said:


> 2 cent $500 shopping spree or gift card up 8:22 am mst



Still there at 1:05 p.m. PST
Michael


----------



## lilangel

Pays 2 cents  
OpinionGift - Free Converse Sneakers


----------



## mickeyfan1

Thanks!


----------



## ameraumi

Still there at 6:30pm.


----------



## MommyBoo!

.02 1:38


----------



## Psychodisney

.02 @ 8:44 Cst


----------



## car1971

.02 there right now


----------



## Kycha

still there at 10:45 pm...


----------



## Kycha

Monday, May 14
6:29 Pm

Ultimategiftsforyou - George Bush Trivia

.02 Credits


----------



## Kycha

Another one

Monday, May 14th
9:45pm

Online Community Survey

.02 credits


----------



## lisaoh

Both were still active at 5:57 am est.


----------



## jrpatter

Got them both this morning!!


----------



## skjuls

1 cent SR click now at 9 pm EST!!!


----------



## car1971

.02 there right now Debt Magician


----------



## Lisa AF

Debt Magician 

This link pays: 0.02 Credits 


HotJobs (May) 


Limited time! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## Kycha

HotJobs (May) 
.01 credits
Saturday, May 19 at 1:09am


----------



## mantaz

I checked this morning when I got up and there were no clicks.  I just went back and checked again and the Hot jobs for May is back again!

Yeah!


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Hot Jobs for .01 cent back up at 12:30pm EST!!


----------



## ksloane

Pooh's Pal said:


> Hot Jobs for .01 cent back up at 12:30pm EST!!




Not there for everyone....if it hasn't been 24 hours since you clicked on it last, you have to wait.....I know for me it won't be available until the evening.


----------



## car1971

.02 there right now.  Amazon gift card


----------



## lisaoh

Hot Jobs for 0.01 is up.  6:58 am est


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!


----------



## Kycha

I don't know if this was mentioned over here, according to Tricia, you should be able to click on Hot Jobs every 24 hours for a limited time.  So, if you clicked on it yesterday at 10am, you should be able to click on it every other day at 10am.


----------



## aka-mad4themouse

Generous Genie today for 3¢.


----------



## Loveisforevertoo

.03 click now


----------



## lisaoh

1 cent click up at 12:50 est


----------



## M 'n C

If you do the click right now (put in your info and complete it) you will get an extra 30 cents.


----------



## azgal81

1 cent sony vaio up


----------



## ksloane

.03 click right now


----------



## Tantor

Thank you!!


----------



## ksloane

PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN MOVIE PASSES-Special click!
Earn .01 for visiting and .40 for signing up. Fast crediting! You can only get this offer when you click on this link. After that, it will disappear! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## Maybelle

Thanks, I would have missed it!


----------



## HayGan

Thanks!  Got it and the $.40 for signing up as well


----------



## Pooh's Pal

Me Too......got the credit pretty fast!! 
Love the DIS forums and the SR forums...you all are right ontop of everything!


----------



## ksloane

Daily News (July) *Super Members Only* 
Read today's news headlines 
This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## Schachteles

ksloane said:


> Daily News (July) *Super Members Only*
> Read today's news headlines
> This link pays: 0.01 Credits



Ok, I am a Super Member and don't see that link?!?!


----------



## ksloane

Schachteles said:


> Ok, I am a Super Member and don't see that link?!?!



If it hasn't been used up, you go to "earn daily" on the left side and then another menu jumps out and you click "paid clicks"


----------



## Schachteles

ksloane said:


> If it hasn't been used up, you go to "earn daily" on the left side and then another menu jumps out and you click "paid clicks"



Must have been used up FAST!


----------



## ksloane

WOW!  I guess so...or maybe it had been up a while and I found it at the end of its life?


----------



## Schachteles

ksloane said:


> WOW!  I guess so...or maybe it had been up a while and I found it at the end of its life?



I have been tooling around there all morning and haven't seen one yet!


----------



## Schachteles

ksloane said:


> If it hasn't been used up, you go to "earn daily" on the left side and then another menu jumps out and you click "paid clicks"



Well it was just there for me...another penny earned


----------



## azgal81

1 cent up disneyvacationscents


----------



## ksloane

*A Click and an offer!! GENEROUS GENIE - CANNONDALE OR TREK MOUNTAIN BIKE*
This one is too great to pass up. Earn .02 for clicking and .70 if you complete the signup process and are not already in their database. This one will go fast, so spread the word!!   
*This link pays: 0.02 Credits *

*Electronic Gifts--A click and an offer! *
  Earn .01 for clicking and .40 for completing the signup as a new registration. 
*  This link pays: 0.01 Credits *


----------



## Hedy

Click and an offer $.01 Generous genie.


----------



## Hedy

And another $.01 click.


----------



## Hedy

Hedy said:


> And another $.01 click.


Yet another $.01 click, no offer, at 4:25 EST.


----------



## Kycha

New click up!  Man.  I had to call out the search party to find this thread.

#887095 Paid Click: New Hot Jobs! 0.01 Credits


----------



## bbangel

1 cent click Build your traveler network at TRipAdvisor


----------



## Kycha

Mia Bella Candles Contest 

Click here to get paid


Enter to win a free Mia Bella Candle by clicking the candle icon on the top of the web page. Mia Bella not only offers a great selection of candles, melts and other products but it also offers a work from home opportunity for those interested in earning income around their own schedule. 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## bbangel

Wixawin (Canada)
.01 for clicking and 1.50 for signing up (read the fine print first)

For Canadians only


----------



## Kycha

Another one!

Hot Jobs (September Daily) 

Click here to get paid


Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## mantaz

At 4:33 est there is a one cent click 

Consumer Reward Zone - Target-Sears-Kmart

Go get it!


----------



## lisaoh

It was still up at 5:45 am EST.


----------



## M 'n C

bumping.  1 cent hotjobs click on SR at 9:42am CST


----------



## mantaz

Another one is up today as of 10:43am est!  Go get it!!

Yahoo Hotjobs (October) 

Click here to get paid


Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## Kycha

*Yahoo Hotjobs (October)*
*Click here to get paid*

Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! This link pays: *0.01* Credits

Go and get it!!


----------



## Kycha

Another Hotjobs click is up...

Yahoo Hotjobs (October) 

Click here to get paid


Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## mickeyfan1

Thanks, I was just there and forgot to look!


----------



## Kycha

Hotjobs again...

Yahoo Hotjobs (October) 

Click here to get paid


Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## Kycha

A new one is up

Road Signs Ahead, eBook for Kids 

Click here to get paid


“Road Signs Ahead” 

For your little backseat drivers 25 pages, Color eBook, Delivered via e-mail 

Your kids will love this book with signs that they recognize from riding in the car. Those that they don’t recognize, they will look for when you are hauling them around in the future. 

This book will help teach children letters, numbers, colors, shapes, basic words and symbols. It includes two games that can be used to teach math and matching skills. 

2 Games: 

Road trip game 
Matching game with cutout pieces 

You can reprint this book as much as you would like. So you don’t have to worry about the kids losing the book, tearing the book or writing in the book. In fact, you should encourage them to use the book in any way that they want. And because you can print a copy for each of your kids, they don’t have to share. 

You will receive two (2) pdf files. One is the original book. The other is in 8.5 x 11 format with smaller pictures to use less ink in your printer. You can open the files with Adobe Reader available free at http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html. 

I only request that you only print it for your own personal use (or classroom use if you are a teacher.) If you know someone who would like to purchase a copy, they can e-mail me at sbrandonbagley@gmail.com. Thank you. 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Can I ask a question here?


----------



## Kycha

MemoryMakers2669 said:


> Can I ask a question here?


Of course.  What's your question?


----------



## Schachteles

MemoryMakers2669 said:


> Can I ask a question here?



Sure, what is your question??


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

OK, what are the things I should be doing everyday on SR?  I do the surveys and I have just one Free Click and a couple scratch offs.  What are other simple, FREE, things to do?  

Also, are there any tricks, like best time of day, to get the free clicks and scratch offs?


----------



## bumbershoot

MemoryMakers2669 said:


> OK, what are the things I should be doing everyday on SR?  I do the surveys and I have just one Free Click and a couple scratch offs.  What are other simple, FREE, things to do?
> 
> Also, are there any tricks, like best time of day, to get the free clicks and scratch offs?



With the scratch off, if you're on the East Coast, you need to do it as early as possible, and you can do it as early as midnight (well, 12:01am) your time.  If you're on the West Coast, that means you can do the "next day's" scratch off at 9:01pm.    Once you've figured out all the tricks and you're a Super Member, you can do it all day, though.  Something to look forward to!

The free clicks, well, they are up for some people at various times of the day.  There's a thread on SR's forums about paid clicks, and being subscribed there will generally get you the "news" of a new paid click faster, IMO.  Or maybe that's just me, because I have subscribed threads there set to send me emails when a new message comes in, and I rarely subscribe to a thread here.

It's good that you're already doing the surveys, because those things seriously add up.  Sometimes they are hard to get, but when you do and they credit, it's lovely.  (and just in case you are VERY new there, surveys done Friday, Saturday, and Sunday won't credit until Monday).

Those are the things I can address simply, so I'll stop there.  Good luck!


----------



## car1971

.05 click on SR.  I love Sunshine Rewards.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants




----------



## Kycha

New click up...


Yahoo Hotjobs (October) 

Click here to get paid


Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## Kycha

New click up...

Yahoo Hotjobs (October) 

Click here to get paid


Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------



## Kycha

Another Hotjobs click is up...


Yahoo Hotjobs (October) 

Click here to get paid


Yahoo! HotJobs. Ready for a better job? Click here! 

This link pays: 0.01 Credits


----------

